# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  اتير توماس من اليوم اجنبي

## صبحي المريخابي

*يعتبر مدافع الهليل اتير توماس اجنبي من اليوم  لذا لزم التنبيه وننتظر الكندشه والسمكره 
(حسع ناس السمكره حيقولوا دي جنسيه اسمها سودان تو )ويسمح له اللعب كمواطن لان جنسيته فيها اسم السودان !!!!!!!!!! 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صبحي المريخابي
					

يعتبر مدافع الهليل اتير توماس اجنبي من اليوم  لذا لزم التنبيه وننتظر الكندشه والسمكره 
(حسع ناس السمكره حيقولوا دي جنسيه اسمها سودان تو )ويسمح له اللعب كمواطن لان جنسيته فيها اسم السودان !!!!!!!!!! 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اتير توماس يعتبر مواطن حتي 9 مارس 2012  حسب اتفاقية اديس ابابا الاخيرة الموقعة بين الشريكين انذاك قبل الانفصال بعدة ايام فقط
.. لزوم التنوية
                        	*

----------

